# MA EMT basic Practical Exam Question (Regarding Pass/Fail criteria)



## cdonaghey (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anymore know if you are re-testing one station because you failed the previous time, that, if you failed it again you would have take the whole practical exam again or just that one station again? Specifically I didn't pass CPR the last time b/c I couldn't ventilate the manikin's lungs appropriately so  I failed. (My hands are small and I just couldn't get the seal.) This time, it was de-fib. I might have forgotten to verbalize after shocking to resume CPR, however soon after shocking and saying I would re-analyze, I verbalized MA protocol for shocking: 1 shock, no pulse check, 2 min. CPR, 1 shock, no pulse check, 2 min CPR,1 shock, no pulse check transport immediately, AND, one, no shock advised, 2 min. before re-analyzing, 3 no shock advised, transport immediately with or without ALS.  Clearly I demonstrated my knowledge of this verbally during the exam, but not right at the appropriate time of demonstrating the specific step after giving the shock. I'm going to be in agony waiting to hear the results but at least knowing what I'm up against will be helpful.


----------



## Meursault (Feb 23, 2008)

You will, AFAIK, have to retake the entire practical. The good news is that you know what you're up against now. Good luck!


----------



## Emt /b/ (Feb 23, 2008)

I think you get 3 more chances after failing the first time, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 24, 2008)

when you got to take the exam, if you fail one sation you do a same day retest. if you fail two or more, you have to come back another day and redo the whole exam(all stations). you get three tries total for the practical and three tries for the written.

waiting for your results is agony. if you havent heard this from somebody by now, if you get a big envelope from the state, you failed. small envelop from the testing company(it used to be prommisor, i dont know who theyre using now) you passed. i knew the day i took the prac exam that i passed. but thats not common.


----------



## Emt /b/ (Feb 24, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> when you got to take the exam, if you fail one sation you do a same day retest. if you fail two or more, you have to come back another day and redo the whole exam(all stations). you get three tries total for the practical and three tries for the written.
> 
> waiting for your results is agony. if you havent heard this from somebody by now, if you get a big envelope from the state, you failed. small envelop from the testing company(it used to be prommisor, i dont know who theyre using now) you passed. i knew the day i took the prac exam that i passed. but thats not common.



I actually just got a post card when I passed. But yeah, a big envelope = fail.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 24, 2008)

was it after the prommisor to whatever the new company switch?


----------

